# My new AMD build



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2009)

OK well ive been wanting to go DDR3 for a long time and i wanted to get one of the best overclocking boards out there (what ive herd threw reviews). so I just sold my asus M3A78-CM motherboard, Phenom II 940 BE, my OCZ SLI 4gb DDR2 RAM, and my Thermaltake case.

Here is the specs of my new build

ASUS M4A79T Deluxe AM3 DDR3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor
Corsair TWINX Dominator Dual Channel 4096MB PC12800 DDR3 1600MHz Memory (2 x 2048MB)
BFG GTX 285 OC+
ENERMAX Liberty 500W SLI/CROSSFIRE 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC
NZXT M59 Case
Samsung SATA DVD/RW

I just received the motherboard today and it looks GREAT!







I got the case a couple of days ago and while it was running it got alittle dusty






The ram i bought off of hard forums and when i went to tiger to lookup the model number i find out there worth 509$?????? WHY SO EXPENSIVE? i only payed 70$ shipped from a guy off of hard forums.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3424736&CatId=3473







I bought my video card about 4 months back for 250$






I would like to get some inputs from the guys here on TPU and some overclocking advice for this board!


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got my 965 125w in today and I'm running the same motherboard along with G.Skill DDR3 1600mhz ram. Personally, I'm looking for 24/7 4ghz. One thing that is very common with Phenom II's is they can be undervolted at stock settings. I'm most likely going to just shoot for 4ghz and hopefully with some good north bridge speeds.

You can get a lot of info in this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=79551

*Your Corsair RAM most likely is like my Crucial DDR3 1333mhz cas 6 sticks. I actually get better results running 1333mhz cas 6 over 1600mhz cas 7.


----------



## dir_d (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice ram...What do you got for cooling...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh yea i forgot to post my cooling! i have a tuniq tower 120 with the plate buffed to a 50% mirror (GONNA LAP SOON!).






yea someone was telling me that the RAM runs at 1333 and not 1600 unless you overclock and im perfectly fine with 1333 cause it should be better for OCing the CPU


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> and im perfectly fine with 1333 cause it should be better for OCing the CPU



There's a multiplier on that mobo for 1600Mhz. You don't even need to touch the fsb/ht.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2009)

NICE erocker! i hope i hit over 4ghz stable! thats what i want! i checked the tracking numbers and my RAM and CPU should be here tomarrow


----------



## dir_d (Dec 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> There's a multiplier on that mobo for 1600Mhz. You don't even need to touch the fsb/ht.



Yes but 1600 is technically overclocking even though there is a multi for it


----------



## erocker (Dec 2, 2009)

dir_d said:


> Yes but 1600 is technically overclocking even though there is a multi for it



Not if the RAM is 1600mhz ram. There is nothing on the motherboard that is being overclocked at that multi.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 2, 2009)

that is one sexy board

i got this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the lil'bro

with ddr2.

but i hope it will be much much better than my asus m4a79xtd evo at oc'ing

but gratz with the new build, hope you get some fun ou of it:-D

and btw, what do you think of the case?

how is the quality?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 2, 2009)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that is one sexy board
> 
> i got this one http://img.techpowerup.org/091202/IMG_2727.jpg
> 
> ...




I love the case BUT there are some designed flaws that if you not comfortable with then i would stay away.

First is that it has a CD/DVD drive cover in the top 5.25 slot but you cannot put a disc drive in there due to the top two fans. i loved the DVD drive down to the lowest one.

Second is that the front 120mm fan is a pain to mount and you need a small phillips head screw driver, and drill to pull it off.

Third is that it doesnt come with a 3.5inch slots so if you have a memory card reader that works in a floppy slot (LIKE ME) then it wont fit into the case but i ordered a 5.25 to 3.5 adaptor that was black and it mounted the memory card reader just fine 

I have over come these problems and i love the case for how its designed


----------

